# dansguardian errors on make



## miscar (Jan 4, 2009)

ive searched the web but the only place i can find a mention of these errors is in a spanish forum and they never got a response.Im getting 

OptionContainer.cpp: In member function 'bool OptionContainer::read(const char*, in
OptionContainer.cpp:161: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:164: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:167: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:173: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:176: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:179: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:183: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:186: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:190: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:194: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:197: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:200: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:203: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:206: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:210: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:216: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:219: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:222: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:225: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:228: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:231: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:244: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:247: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch
OptionContainer.cpp:330: warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to 'ch

then if i do a make install and try to run it i get no dansguardian.conf file found , in the notes it says conf files will be found in a samples directory but install doesnt seem to make a samples directory. Seems that all the info i can find on it is a few years old anyone got any ideas for a new guy on how to figure this one out? 

running freebsd 7.0 with squid 2.7


----------



## hydra (Jan 4, 2009)

cd /usr/pors/www/dansguardian && make install
cp /usr/local/etc/dansguardian/samples/* /usr/local/etc/dansguardian/
touch /var/log/dansguardian.log
chown nobody:nobody /var/log/dansguardian.log

change the configuaration in /usr/local/etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf and dansguardianf1.conf

echo 'dansguardian_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dansguardian start


----------

